
The FBI says you should reboot your router. Should you? - calliethrone
https://www.cnet.com/how-to/the-fbi-says-you-should-reboot-your-router-should-you-explainer/
======
calliethrone
Last Friday, the FBI issued a report recommending that everyone reboot their
routers. The reason? "Foreign cyber actors have compromised hundreds of
thousands of home and office routers and other networked devices worldwide."

